# Vitaminwater Ads Dangerously Misleading, Consumer Group Says



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Vitaminwater Ads Dangerously Misleading, Consumer Group Says by Jorgen Wouters Vitaminwater’s advertising and labeling claims are “dangerously misleading,” a consumer group said in a formal complaint filed with the Federal Trade Commission, which urged the commission to halt what it says are deceptive statements being made by its manufacturer. The National Consumers League, a Washington, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

